# Most Incredible Pro Haunt



## KillerPumpkins

Ok, Hands down in my opinion "Haunted Overload" is the best pro haunt out there. It's in New Hampshire on a farm and is completely outdoors with the exception of a few wooded mazes. All props are hand made, out of natural materials and by the master mind of Eric Lowther.

The fall leaves, the smells of Autumn and a farm off a rural road. What more can you ask for.

I am going to try to get down there this year if time permits.

ENJOY!

Haunted Overload Link 1
Haunted Overload Link 2


----------



## Johnson724

When I originally started surfing the net to learn how to make props (and before I found this forum) I ran across this. I would love to travel up there to see it.


----------



## johnshenry

Wow. And only about 40-50mins drive from my house.

Now I'll have to tear myself away from my own preparations to go see that. Really artistic work, sometimes the most subtle things are the best too. I love the trees....!


----------



## KillerPumpkins

johnshenry said:


> Wow. And only about 40-50mins drive from my house.


I'm Jealous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Wow I just had a halloweengasm, that place looks amazing. I love their use of lighting, wish I had the budget for something that cool.


----------



## BevAnn

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Wow I just had a *halloweengasm*, that place looks amazing. I love their use of lighting, wish I had the budget for something that cool.


BBM - you just made me spew Dr. Pepper all over my keyboard!! 

I'll have to go check this site out...there's pretty much a 0% chance I'll ever make it up there.


----------



## Screaming Demons

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Wow I just had a halloweengasm, that place looks amazing. I love their use of lighting, wish I had the budget for something that cool.


That's the great thing about this place - the guy is still a home haunter at heart. Everything is homemade. Lots of chicken wire, monster mud, wood found on site, etc. A chainsaw is one of the most common tools they use. And Eric has begun giving classes at conventions on making big, cheap props.

Anyone going for a visit needs to be sure they go to the right place - Haunted Overload moved this year. Here's a link to some of the recent construction pictures, including moving and setting up monsters: http://www.hauntworld.com/haunted_house_forums/showthread.php?t=11600


----------



## Wolfman

I am sitting here, green with envy. This guy, Eric, is truly "Living The Dream". And in New England, no less, the classic locale for Hallowe'en.

How long have they been in operation? Is that a working farm?


----------



## johnshenry

Screaming Demons said:


> ....
> Anyone going for a visit needs to be sure they go to the right place - Haunted Overload moved this year. Here's a link to some of the recent construction pictures, including moving and setting up monsters: http://www.hauntworld.com/haunted_house_forums/showthread.php?t=11600



Wow, that looks so cool. I am so going to go check it out. I'll post back in this thread after I do. Will probably be the first or second weekend before Halloween. I have not gone to a good haunt in a LONG time because they all are so campy and cheesy. I am really looking forward to this one....


----------



## Terra

I'd love to go to his haunt after going to his class at Transworld. It was fantastic and he's a really nice guy. One of these days, look for a blog post about his class. In the meantime, here's a picture from it. This is what he did at his *HOUSE* before he went pro:


----------



## Screaming Demons

Terra, You actually got to go to his class? Now I'm the one green with envy!

I wish they would offer it on video. He has done an article or two in HauntWorld mag on making things, but I think seeing him explain things would be much better.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Since we are on the subject. Here's my tribute to all the mom and pop haunts in America. Of course Haunted Overload is no mom and pop operation by definition but technically it is. No corporate or Sponsor money involved. Not yet anyways.


----------



## elowther

Thank you for all your kind words. I'm dead tired from working hard at the haunt all weekend and today. I don't get a chance to post much on here but it is a great forum. I hope to have more time this winter to post.

For now here is a link to all the Transworld Powerpoint slides. They are probably out of order but it may give people some ideas. It's extremely hard work moving the haunt in such a short amount of time but I'm excited about the new location in the woods. 10 times more scary than before.

Enjoy the photos and have a great season everyone!

Eric

http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l37/ericlowther/Monster overload 2010 TW slides/?start=all

Link to all the 2010 progress photos so far.

http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l37/ericlowther/Haunted Overload 2010/?start=all


----------



## Terra

Ooooohhh... thanks for all the slides  So glad you've started posting here. Wish your haunt was closer, I'd be a groupie.


----------



## elowther

It will be tough to post much until after the season is over. I pour all my energy into the haunt especially this year. I got laid off and had to take a job 2 hours away. Between that and moving the haunt, it's been quite a challenge.

Enjoy the photos, I'm glad you got to take the class. I never thought I would be doing such a thing. I hate public speaking but making the slides helped a lot because they look cool and bring back a lot of memories.

Next year I plan on making some new more detailed giant monsters. This year I need to focus on building all the structures of the haunt in the woods. It's looking cool so far, still tons of work to go. It's horrifying at night, when I'm there by myself sometimes. Every little sound in the dark woods gives you the creeps.

Eric


----------



## Screaming Demons

I saw the "before" photos you posted on Haunt World a while back, and that place was downright creepy before you even put a single prop or actor in it. I could just imagine walking through there at night - your imagination and the sounds of the woods would be only a little less scary than anything you could throw at your customers.

As long as you're posting, could you explain the way your haunt works? You start with a creepy location, add those big static props, and then fill it in with actors and "standard" scares like most other haunts? Does that sum it up pretty well? And that isn't meant to belittle any of your hard work in any way. It has always just amazed me that you put so much effort into creating your huge monsters.


----------



## elowther

I like to stay original and look at the haunt as a gigantic Halloween themed work of art. The haunt would be just as scary without the monsters but they provide that wow factor to the patrons and give them something they can see only at Haunted Overload. It also makes it much easier to scare them when they are looking up at a huge prop. The other thing they provide is a way to navigate through the haunt. I use them as walls or blinds in a lot of cases like the Soul Takers Burial Ground.

Eric


----------



## johnshenry

Just got back from Haunted Overload and all I can say is WOW.

First of all, it was an hours drive for us, my wife and 15 year old daughter went. Second of all, I generally don't like these types of things because every one I have ever been to is cheesy, campy, etc. And lastly, in spite of all I have to do to prepare for the 55+ people coming to our 19th annual Halloween party next Saturday, I was compelled to go see this based on the pis posted of it being built and details the developer shared. So I really had big expectations.

And I was still wowed.

We bought 8:30 entry tickets drove in about 7:50, were in line by 8 and gained entry right at about 9:10. It was cold (37 degrees!) but a one day old full moon and crystal clear night sky. Some of the actors working up and down the line were fairly amusing. The chainsaw guy got a bit old, but he seemed to get good shrieks out of the people in line, and if I had a chainsaw, I would probably have done that too.

I was truly awestruck even as I approached the "gate". The lighting, and overall feel of the place beneath these giant figures was truly different. If I could sum up the one thing that impressed me the most is was simply that artistic talent put into the place. Even Disney and Universal Studios don't have an edge here. Take that, and layer it into a natural wooded setting where props were carefully placed amid 1" thick saplings without disturbing them, and you had the feeling that this place had been there for decades, and yet it was built just this past summer.

The lighting was exceptionally well done (one of my special interests) with light sources in most cases well hidden and even illumination of the trees and structures. And speaking of structures, they were amazing, Even the simplest tunnels were just enough off the "right angle design" to throw you off a bit. The patina and aging of wall and fixtures was perfect. And trust me, I looked at "everything", even those things that did not get the prominent placement. In fact I was ignoring some of the actors in some places just to get a better look at the detail. NOTHING was overlooked. Nothing was done half-assed.

Since most everyone who reads this is probably nowhere near NH let me describe my two favorite parts of the walkthrough.

The whole walkthrough was guided on a farily level dirt path, about 4-5 feet wide and edged by "railings" made of natural branches and cornstalk covered posts. Early in the walkthrough, we came down the trail to a very smalll cabin with a small front porch right across the trail on which sat a troubled looking girl in a small rocking chair with either a pet or doll in her lap, I forget which. The trail just seemed to end right there. There was a wall next to the porch, but no apparent door. One of my daughter's friend's asked her "which way do we go" and she just moved her eyeballs to her right, with out really moving a muscle. They asked "through there?" and she nodded slightly. Then as we passed, she got up and sort of lunged at us, making our daughter shriek. It was very, very well played. The whole cabin was so small, about the size of a very small shed. Like every other structure, tilted and made to look ready to fall down. It was a great element that combined the uncertainty of "where do we go next?" with a very good actor.

And of course, just inside the spring loaded door was someone ready to jump out and scare us.

My other favorite part was a fairly long tunnel in which I could see a strobe light flashing as we approached the tattered cloth strip entry way. I commented to my wife "Oh, that is points deducted. A boring, same frequency flashing strobe light. I hate those". But was I ever surprised. Inside the black cloth lined tunnel maybe 20 feet long, were white wrapped "bodies" swinging from ropes. And amid them, the "scary clown" to jump out at you. While that may seem in text not that impressive, it was very well executed as the clown's face and costume was very colorful amid black walls and white swinging bodies. The strobe was set at the perfect pace to disorient, and the actor adept at darting at you, then grabbing a swinging body to allow you to pass. A simple idea, very well executed.

Other things of note, near the front, the "gatekeeper", where you walk into the mouth of the horned demon to start your walk. The actor there had some very impressive makeup and prosethics. He was "metering" groups of people and was professional. When one of my daughter's friends tried to smart off to him, he got very stern and shook them up a bit, I could tell. A smoke machine pours smoke down at the entryway and fans must suck it backward into the tunnel, so you literally have to walk into a wall of smoke and into a disorienting, very dark tunnel with NO lights. The walls are soft though and I did not find the smoke annoying.

There were a few places along the trail where sound systems were placed off in the woods running SFX tracks. These were not the usual tinny, CD players playing "WWwwwoooooooo!!" tired tracks. I could tell that serious effort was put into making them sound realistic, with very good frequency response and volume.

And lastly of note, the big cornstalk and pumpkin patch at the end was very cool. The towering vine and cornstalk guy with the jack-o-lantern head was very impressive. All static props, but very, very well done. Eerie in one of those ways you just can't describe.

As for the actors, I found them all to be very good. From the jump out and scare, to the ones who just jerk to life and say calmly "I'm real!". The costumes and makeup were all excellent and even the guy slinging the pickaxe at you in the old mine tunnel and yelling "Get out!" didn't push it too far. I am well aware that haunt acting is a fine science, they have to know how to deal with all kinds of people and reactions. 

Again, am a tough customer (and cheap as the day is long) and I was very impressed. I think my wife lost her voice she screamed so much, and I have bruised arm now. Tickets were $18.50 and I was very happy with the entertainment that I got.

Things that could have been done better? Long wait in line in the cold, but I am not sure what could be done about that. I kind of expect that, and was happy to see a business venture that someone (more than one person, I'm sure!) put so much time and energy into was doing well.

The lightening over the other orange, smoking "face" building? Ok, I'm a serious lightening effect nut, and incandescent used for lighting effects just don't do it for me. Overhead, downward directed (up high in all those trees they have) audio triggered strobes could create a real "impending storm" effect without looking like fixed frequency strobes. Either that, or motion sensed "direct hit" lightening with solid sound reinforcement would really make people jump. 

But that's just me.

If anyone gets a chance to see this, it is well worth the trip. The imagery, detail and artistic talent is truly amazing. I truly hope the venture succeeds (one guy in line told me that it was actually a fundraiser to help save the old farm) and look forward to next year....


----------



## Terra

Great review and appreciate the detail. I'll probably never be in this neck of the woods so I felt like I went through with you.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Awesome review!!! 
Eric Lowther's, Haunted Overload is truly one of the best if not the best out there. Basically it boils down to one's opinion but when the pro's are raving about it, that says it all.

I found Eric's haunt online when it was just a home haunt and I knew right then that this was very very special.


----------



## Necrotia

Thank you so much for taking the time to write such a thorough and glowing review. Everyone at Haunted Overload has been absolutely knocking themselves out to prepare for this season, and to hear that someone in the know is that impressed makes it all worth it. The move was truly challenging, and there were times that we thought we might have to take the year off. I'm glad that it didn't come to that. For me at the end of the night, the best thing has been to hear all the "Even better than before" comments as people exit. Last night was like nothing we've ever seen in terms of crowds. All the good feedback is sending folks our way and we're very appreciative. 

Thanks again!
Rae
(Costume Director, Haunted Overload)


----------



## elowther

Thanks for the kind words and great review. I'm heading over there now to prepare for another show. We ran out of time for a lot of things this year but I am happy with the responses we have gotten so far. The crowd was bigger than expected last night but everyone did a great job trying to handle the overflow. We will work on a solution for next season. I'm just glad we had a crowd because the budget was very small this year and went mainly for electrical wiring leaving none left for advertising.

Here are a few photos of last night and Friday taken by Artifact Images.

Enjoy,

Eric


----------



## johnshenry

Those pictures really show the detail well Eric.

This is the cabin with the little porch in front:










Taken from the back side of it. The path comes down and it looks like the shed is built right across the path, you can see the rocking chair. When we approached, it, the group in front of us had long gone. The timing was perfect.

This was something I forgot to mention that I really liked:










Correct me if I'm wrong Eric, but there was a hold dug behind the car door that an actor was hiding in. As you came up, and inevitably peered hard at the skeleton in the seat, this actor would jump up. Again, really flawless execution of a display/actor.

Also, I liked Lady Gaga there in the skeleton room.... 


Keep up the good work Eric. Hopefully this season pays some initial investment bills and you can improve some stuff and keep your actors well paid. I'd love to come up in Aug-Sept maybe and check out the project in the daylight......


----------



## elowther

Yes, there was a hole behind the truck door. My sister was in there, lol!

You are more than welcome to come up in the summer to check it out. Just email me at [email protected] when you are ready.

Now that the trails are made I am looking forward to improving for next year. Just got back from the show. It was a pretty slow night, maybe because it was a Sunday and looked like rain but far less people came than last night. We still put on a good show and got some great scares.

Enjoy,

Eric


----------



## [email protected]

*Reply to Haunted Overload Post*

In reply to your Haunted Overload Post. 

Your description of the haunt was right on the money. I too, along with 12 of my family and friends went through the Haunted Overload on Sat 10/23. Standing in line for about an hour was kind of a drag, but the characters tried their best to keep it interesting. My mom actually got "goosed" by the guy with the chainsaw. It was hilarious!!!

My only disagreement with your post was that you heard that this was a charity event to keep the farm open. Not true. 

My father is the farm manager at the DeMeritt Hill Farm. It is, of course, a business venture to bring revenue to the farm, but by no means a charity event.

Event go'ers should know that they have been building Haunted Overload at DeMeritt Hill Farm since April 2010. There's a lot of work in that haunted house and if you go through it.....you'll see what I mean.

Hope you enjoy it as much as I did!!!
Jason


----------



## elowther

Thanks for the comments! Here are a few more photos of the actors. They are the ones that really make the show and provide the scares.

Enjoy,

Eric


----------



## headlesshorseman

I have to agree with JH's review of Haunted Overload. Eric does an truly amazing job with the design of his haunts, always has and his crew is top notch as well! Together they all work long hours and put together what I've always called the most original and organic haunt you'll EVER see! 

Hats off to the entire crew at Haunted Overload!

Paul


----------



## elowther

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while. I started a progress thread on Hauntworld I thought you guys would enjoy. I will be updating that thread all year so keep checking back.

http://hauntworld.com/haunted_house_forums/showthread.php?13940-2011-Haunted-Overload-progress

I also finished this desktop background this weekend after finally finishing my taxes, lol! I really like the way it came out. The cool thing about it is that the photos were taken 5 years apart. The eyes of the pumpkin were taken in 2005. The silhouettes and trees were taken this season at the DeMeritt Hill Farm.

I have big plans for this year now that we are established in that location. Here are a few shots of new pumpkins in the works. Many more photos on the Hauntworld thread.

Enjoy,

Eric


----------



## Terra

Hey Eric, that background is incredible! Eye-catcher...

Love the size of those new pumpkins. That's something that would great at a home haunt. They're just big enough to be strange and a bit scarier than what you usually see at a home haunt.

Got a question... We were discussing this on another thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/101921-making-pumpkins-any-new-methods-ideas.html Do you put the Great Stuff foam on in sections of the pumpkin to allow a side to dry first so you could have it not stick to the floor while you apply the other sections?


----------



## elowther

Yes, sections at a time. One can usually does enough for one section. Then let it dry and do the opposite side. You can wab up a sheet or blanket to hold the balloon in place because it will want to flip over when The foam is applied. Remember to where glasses because if the balloon pops you don't want that stuff in your eyes.

Eric


----------

